# Info on Sky Ray King wanted...



## RickR (May 31, 2012)

I am thinking about buying the subject flashlight, but have a question or two. This webpage...

aliexpress SKY-RAY-KING-3x-CREE-XML-T6-3-Mode-2000-Lumens-SMO-Reflector

says the flashlight is 2000 Lumens whereas this webpage (different company... the one I am thinking about buying from)...

tmart SKYRAY-SKKING-XMLT6-15W-30004200LM-5-Mode-Flashlight

says the flashlight is 3000 to 4200 Lumens. The flashlights look identical and the prices are in the same ballpark... is that second webpage simply overstating the power of the flashlight or are there multiple versions of it all carrying what looks like the same descriptive model designation?

The above is important question which will shape my decision. In addition, if you own this model flashlight (hopefully the second version if the description is a true one), how far can it throw its lightbeam and about how long will the batteries last?

Thanks to anyone who can answer these questions.

Please Do Not link directly to sales sites - Norm


----------



## nofearek9 (May 31, 2012)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...REE-XM-L-T6-3-Mode-3000LM-3-LED-Free-Shipping

seems they are 3-4 version of this light from reviews its around 2000 lumens if i remember correct,for the money sure its best you can buy.

also here you can find some info : 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ch-one-is-the-brightest&highlight=Skyray+King
http://haax.in/skyray_king_review.htm


----------



## RickR (May 31, 2012)

@nofearek9,

Thanks for the information... much appreciated.


----------



## Jay R (Jul 2, 2012)

Had my Skyray King measured in an intergrating sphere at a meet last month. Measured 2,185 ANSI lumens.


----------



## nofearek9 (Jul 2, 2012)

very good ,especialy for that price.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 2, 2012)

Jay R said:


> Had my Skyray King measured in an intergrating sphere at a meet last month. Measured 2,185 ANSI lumens.



Thank you for posting this Jay!!
I am on the fence on this light, lately its been as low as ~$60 shipped.

The 4P cell arrangement I am finding is a great setup, with Vf as low as it is for the XML.


----------



## rdrfronty (Jul 2, 2012)

I measured my king at 2200L, 25,100 lux at 1M. Also did a true throw measurement of .3 lumens at 300 yards and .1 lumens at 400 yards, so I guess peak throw should be about in the middle at 350 yards. 
Very impressive little light. One of my favorites.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 6, 2012)

Jay R said:


> Had my Skyray King measured in an intergrating sphere at a meet last month. Measured 2,185 ANSI lumens.



Jay forgot to mention that the tint on he's Skyray King is a brilliant cool white. It convinced Petrev and I to buy one. I like that if I need more output, I can always mod to 3 x XM-L U2.


----------



## kolbasz (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi all,

i'd like to get some informations about this lamp

Can the Skyray King be used with unprotected cells?

And could someone send me or post a wall beamshot of the King, because i'm thinking of buying one, but i would like to know how floody can be the light. I have found very few beamshots so far, so i would like to thank some more.

Thanks


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 12, 2012)

Standby for a couple days and I will be able to get my hands on one. I'll put up some info and pics as well.


----------



## rdrfronty (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is beamshots at distances of 100yrds and up if it helps. The target was the tree on all shots.


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 13, 2012)

Some more info on it here as well.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 24, 2012)

The *Skyray King* has a great bright very white beam in *Cool White* (CW) that I have.

*Cool White *(CW) was the option that I picked and *Neutral White *(NW*) *is still available as the other option on most sites.

*My only concern* after using it for over a week now is that *it gets quite warm fairly fast.
*
*Limited use on HIGH* is my suggestion and you should know when to *drop down to LOW when it gets uncomfortable to hold.*

*It is similar in my quick ceiling bounce tests to my TK70, so it probably is 2200 lumens coming from that tiny body.*

*Expect a little heat* when that body *does not have a lot of mass to keep it cool.
*
*I would say for about $50 you can't go wrong.

"CNqualitygoods" *has the *Skyrays in the BLACK colour.
*
*BLACK* is hard to find at the moment as I have the *Golden looking one* which I don't mind at all, afterall it is the* KING!!*


CHEERS


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> The *Skyray King* has a great bright very white beam in *Cool White* (CW) that I have.
> 
> *Cool White *(CW) was the option that I picked and *Neutral White *(NW*) *is still available as the other option on most sites.
> 
> ...



unprotected cells are OK but the Skyray will vampire them a bit.

when you drain the King down you notice:

a little less light output on high, then if you keep it running, eventually one led will go out. 
stop at that point and all 4 cells should be 2.6 volts. I mean that is how it is acting on my
4 unprotected ultrafire 2200mah 18650's

since then, I will stop when I first notice lower output, and not push it into the ground like that


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 24, 2012)

To *127.0.0.0* 


I only use the best *Protected Panasonics 3100 mah* Li-ion batteries in my lights.

I dont know if the *King *has any *protection for undervoltage shutdown before 2.5V or 2.7V *but the *Panasonics will protect themselves rather well in those situations.
*
*I have run the King on 1, 2, 3, and of course 4 batteries.
*
The *KING* worked on *HIGH* with all of those tests.


*I like this light *a lot now and I don't have to take my T*K70 or SR90* out nowdays, but they *both stay cooler and offer better protection than the King would!
*
*Don't forget* to check out *CNqualitygoods* if you want a *BLACK Skyray King with the U2 1B Cool White option *and there is still the* Neutral White (NW) option* if you want it.

*The current price today is $59 plus $3 if you want the Neutral White (NW) instead.




CHEERS*


----------



## guy123 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bought the unit (T6 variant) from tmart.com (seemingly it ships products from NJ, but I think it is a drop ship operation from China - to reduce back lash due to "Made In China") and a case from Amazon (Maxpedition M14/M1A magazine pouch /w 5 in. Tack Ties). Seems powerful (~2000 lumens, causes discomfort to skin during direct contact). No problems so far.

Since this unit utilizes a MCU for power regulation/modes (posted somewhere else in this forum), there is no problem with using "unprotected" lithium cells (18650 units), since the MCU shuts down /w voltages ~ 2.6 - 2.7 VDC, the potential of the cells "blowding up" should be quite remote - current will not be drawn from the cells (same thing had been said with laptop owners, but this is another story altogether since protection devices had not been provided even though the manufacturers stated otherwise)


----------



## dc38 (Jan 13, 2013)

Fenix's tk41 diffuser fits over the srk


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 14, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Fenix's tk41 diffuser fits over the srk



That is really helpful news; thanks! 

One of my complaints is that more lights should have nice diffuser caps!


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 14, 2013)

see below


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 15, 2013)

the TK 41's diffuser cap does fit fairly well on it, which is nice. It's daylight here, so I will have more to say on it tonight.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 17, 2013)

The seller through Amazon said I am not using protected batteries, therefore, they are smaller and not fitting properly. I bought the batteries through ebay and they said "protected", but I am new to 18650 batteries. 

Is there a 'biggest' size, height and width, that I should try? Thank you for advice.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 17, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> The seller through Amazon said I am not using protected batteries, therefore, they are smaller and not fitting properly. I bought the batteries through ebay and they said "protected", but I am new to 18650 batteries.
> 
> Is there a 'biggest' size, height and width, that I should try? Thank you for advice.



are you sure about this ? I use 4 unprotected ultrafire (real ones) 18650 2200mah
and no issues whatsoever with the skyray. skyray has plenty of spring height to push any of my 18650 to contact


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 17, 2013)

127.0.0.1 said:


> are you sure about this ? I use 4 unprotected ultrafire (real ones) 18650 2200mah
> and no issues whatsoever with the skyray. skyray has plenty of spring height to push any of my 18650 to contact



larger batteries fit fine.


----------



## cccpull (Jan 19, 2013)

I have 2 SRK's (who knows if they are real or clones?) I bought from T-mart and use unprotected Panasonic NCR18650a's 3100mah and they don't rattle on either light.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jan 19, 2013)

I use sanyo 2600 unprotected in mine with no rattle


----------



## tatasal (Jan 19, 2013)

Can the Skyray use flat-tops? 

How about 70mm button tops?


----------



## southland (Jan 19, 2013)

flat tops, no button tops, they should as long as the rise up above the battery


----------



## southland (Jan 19, 2013)

flat tops, no ; button tops, they should as long as they rise up above the battery


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## twl (Jan 19, 2013)

Sky Ray King seems to be a good value in terms of output for money, and the photos I have seen on the German site TaschenLampen appear to show that it is brighter than the Zebralight 6330 which costs 4x more.
I think that $59 is a far more appropriate price to pay for lights of this nature.


----------



## jbrett14 (Jan 22, 2013)

Has anyone had any problems with the switch? I have only had mine for about a month, and I LOVE it, but if there was any one weak point, it seems like it would be the switch.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 22, 2013)

jbrett14 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the switch? I have only had mine for about a month, and I LOVE it, but if there was any one weak point, it seems like it would be the switch.



interesting turn of events on mine...

My batteries rattled in it and yes, the switch is its weak point. The seller insisted that Ultrafire batteries will not rattle, and I tried various Ultrafire ones that I have ordered from Amazon and they all rattled.

Today, 4 more came in the mail from China (Ultrafire 4000 maH) and, lo and behold (or, behold and lo), they fit and do *not* rattle. I know that Ultra fire batteries from china are 'hit or miss' regarding authenticity but it is now working, no rattle, and no light blinking off while I am walking. 

As to the on/off switch: it does not appear to be well made or secure. I also would like to hear from others on it.


----------



## 1SICKLT1TA (Jan 22, 2013)

I saw a sky ray king go off ebay at $40 even today with free shipping. Seems like at that price it is hard to go wrong and i could deal with a little battery movement. If you are not set on the SRK i recently purchased a DRY 3 xm-l and really like it. They are $59 plus shipping i think. My friend got a TM15 for Christmas and to the untrained eye they are very close in output.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jan 22, 2013)

*Hi Guys.


*Does anyone know of any links to info on changing the push button on the Skyray Kings and their clones to a better quality one that has four slots cut into the collar so that it can be screwed up securely?

It would be nice to find out for sure how to disassemble the Kings to gain access to the button as well as it could help others that need to knowl.

I have seen some photos of the disassembly of the head somewhere but I can't remember where they were right now. 

I have not had any trouble at all with the batteries rattling, LED problems or run times.

I have had issues with the quality of my "supposedly original" Skyray Kings.

A couple of mine flickered randomly even though all of the battery connections were quite tight and cleaned well.

I sent them back for replacement as the seller realised that my lights were from a badly manufactured batch.

The seller offered to refund the costs incurred by me in shipping the two Kings back to them and even paid for the costs of the packaging materials after I emailed the tracking number and copies of the receipts for the packaging materials that I used to them.

They sent me two replacement Kings when they received a new batch of higher quality ones.

The replacement Kings used the higher output XM-L U2 LEDs and when I checked them against the earlier releases of the King they certainly were noticeably higher in output with a bit more throw as well.

How many sellers would offer that kind of service?

I have never seen any information of another seller that provides that level of customer service.

Maybe someone can tell us about a very good customer service experience that they have had like mine.

Some of the Kings are very hard to get a good battery connection without putting a lot more twisting action on the threads than should be needed.

The other issue is that the collar that holds the button in place can be loose on delivery and it is rounded with no slots on it as others Kings have.

It makes tightening the collar up a problem without using pliers or other such tools that can leave deep marks on it.

Sometimes after tightening up the collar on the push button it barely works and is so "touchy" that often by accident the light comes on when unexpected.

If I unscrew the collar a little bit the button has a bit more travel but once again it is too loose.

Hence the reason for my query about replacing the push button with a better slotted one.



*CHEERS*


----------

